# Miss Mickey 10/20



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Headed out early this morning and started trolling just before daybreak at the nipple. Hooked into this wahoo not to long after we started. My nephews first blue water trip and first wahoo =). Trolled to the elbow and headed south. Caught this pretty little white about 10 miles south of the elbow. My first marlin!!! So stoked!! What a great day =)


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Great report! Can't wait to get out there this week.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Congrats on the white!!!!!still looking to get my first one!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report and congrats on your first white


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Two firsts! Great job! Congrats on both.

Robert


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Nicely done sir !


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks guys!! Here is one more pic


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice report, I love seeing those hoo's all lit up


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Great trip with some pretty pictures to show. Hope you followed the ritual and went for a swim after that first marlin. It's usually best to catch the first one when the water temp is a little warmer.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Great job. Congrats on both fish.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Goood job!! congrats!! GG


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

Great job and congrats on your first Bill !


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## Okuma (Jun 25, 2011)

All these posts about wahoo at the nipple make me want to get out there now! Great report!


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty work fellas!


----------

